# Vintage cruso HSB & CO. BICYCLE



## HOTIRONMC (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum. I own a small motorcycle business in Indiana. I'm looking at purchasing this bike to restore but not sure about it. I was hoping somebody could tell me if it looks original I've included some pictures and details from the ad. Thanks in advance!

Ad:
"Like I said it is a project. The bike is a Cruso. The head badge has a Rooster on it and say's HSB& Co. ( Hibbert, Spencer, Bartlett) It has wood rims, NO spokes. Very rusty. Locked up. Skiptooth sprocket. If you have a lot of time and some elbow grease, this could be a very nice bike. Late 20's-30's"


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi,
    You probably should have posted this in the antique (pre-33) bike section as it obviously is not a balloon bike. I am by no means an expert but the bike looks fairly original from the pics. The thing you have to consider for a restoration is whether or not the expense will be worth it to you. The plating and paint (just materials) may cost more than the bike is worth not counting your labor. It's hard to tell but this bike may have had nickel plating instead of chrome. Also you can figure a seat restoration will cost at least $200 and if these are wood or steel clad wood wheels you could be in for quite a bit more. Generally speaking unless a bike holds sentimental value or is very desirable it is not worth restoring. BTW i grew up in Fort Branch--just north of Evansville--where you be from?  v/r Shawn


----------

